# Sizing for Winter Sweaters, etc



## Cleveland2LA (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking for a sweater for Mav, but not sure of the size. He is a 1 1/2 year old male. About 60 pounds 28inch long across the back, but due to their deep chest, sweaters seem so tight. Anyone have a brand and size that works out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

He will need a large size to me 

this is a cold coat wrap not sweater

and Rudys a full 72lbs and large is tight fit :-[

it has Reflexions protection as well on cold growing dark nights walking home 

He runs hot most days


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are very happy with our Chilly Dog products, they fit well and the company is happy to answer questions and help you order.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We also have the Chilly Dogs products (Great White North Coat). Our pup is almost 11 months old and 56 pounds. He has the Medium (22") coat which fits nicely lengthwise, and leaves plenty of room for his chest to fill out. By the time he is a 1 1/2 he may need a bigger size, but it will get him through this winter. Your probably looking at one of the larges no matter which coat style you choose.

As MilesMom said they are very helpful and will make sure you get the right fit for your pup. You can view their sizing guide here to see what size you think would fit Mav and then confirm with them:

http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/fitting_room#sizing-guide


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Love Chilly Dogs. Very good quality. Our pup has Great White North Coat, Chilly Sweater and Rain Slicker. He has more coats than I do!

I don't remember the sizes, I think we got medium 22". The coats were a bit long last year, pup was about 7-9 months during the first winter season. Now he is 1.5 year old and those fit perfectly. You can always adjust the straps on the coats to accommodate bigger chests.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Not a sweater per se, but vizsla specific. 
http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=132_168&products_id=2719

you can read reviews on their etsy page. http://www.etsy.com/listing/63230089/vizsla-tummy-warmer?ref=shop_home_active&ga_search_query=vizsla


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I recently got Chilly Dogs Great White North Coat large size for my boy. He is under 60 lbs, but has a deep chest. The company is very helpful and will help you to determine the correct size for your V.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's only a smallish girl at 48lbs but this muddy paws is a medium size and fits her well.


----------

